# Early 90s Mavic Open Pro rim 32h



## User (8 Jan 2016)




----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 Jan 2016)

Where do you live, i have a pair in the shed i will never use, not sure what the braking surface is like will have a look tonight


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2016)

New open sport here for £23 delivered

http://www.h2gear.co.uk/17936/produ...currency=GBP&gclid=CNygxbbEp8oCFQMcGwodBeEJ_Q


----------



## DiddlyDodds (14 Jan 2016)

Ive had a dig about and not sure about the age but are 32h , let me know if your interested
(The mucky bits are dried leaves)


----------



## gareth01244 (16 Jan 2016)

I have one of those in my garage, its a front wheel with shimano hub and in pretty good shape, its from the 90s.


----------



## winjim (16 Jan 2016)

ebay user 5107coelho has NOS Mavic rims. Only 28h at the moment but maybe they can get some 32h.


----------

